# Stoked with weight.



## Boss76 (Apr 18, 2016)

We have had our 5 year old Stimmie for 4 weeks, when we bought her home she was a tiny 36 grams, and after upping her food to every 5 days and progressing from pinkies to hoppers thanks to the amazing info from members on here, and ensuring her viv is at a constant appropriate temp she is now 71 grams heavier and has really come out of her shell, shes so much more alert and stronger, so just wanted to say thanks to everyone who assisted with my questions and hopefully she continues to thrive with minimal issues...


----------



## alichamp (Apr 22, 2016)

Picture time!!


----------

